# Asi mande esto a su amigo



## Unregistered

Es correcto?

Asi mande esto a su amigo.---
So send this to your friend.

Hagale se siente especial---
Make him  feel special


----------



## elputillanumberone

hello man, 

No, it is not the correct way to say it. It seems you have learnt Spanish from Mexico, it should be this way then:

Asi mande esto a su amigo. (it could be fine, but I would need the complete sentence. It could mean another thing)
Manda/e de esta manera esto a su amigo   
So send this to your friend.

Hagale se siente especial   
Haga que se sienta especial   
Haz que se sienta especial   
Make him feel special


----------



## Edher

elputillanumberone said:
			
		

> hello man,
> 
> No, it is not the correct way to say it. *It seems you have learnt Spanish from Mexico*
> 
> , it should be this way then:
> 
> Asi mande esto a su amigo. (it could be fine, but I would need the complete sentence. It could mean another thing)
> Manda/e de esta manera esto a su amigo  (*WRONG*)
> So send this to your friend.
> 
> Hagale se siente especial
> Haga que se sienta especial
> Haz que se sienta especial
> Make him feel special



     It utterly perplexes me as to why Elputillanumberone believes that Mexicans speak in such a barbaric and retrograde manner. I must say, it is quite impolite and somewhat puerile to catalogue my nation's educational status in such terms. I ignore the type of Mexicans you have been introduced to, but judging by your thoughtless comment, they may have not been the most learned people of all. Nevertheless, that gives you not permission to vaguely classify every Mexican under such category nor degrade us before people that are new to the language. Furthermore, your translations are incorrect, perhaps you learnt your English in Belize, mahn.


The first sentence is wrong:
         Asi mande esto a su amigo.

Elputillanumberone's translation is also faulty:
         Manda/e de esta manera esto a su amigo.
  This actually says ( Send this to your friend this way)

The correct translation is:
         Asi *que envie* esto a su amigo.



The second sentence is also wrong:
         Hagale se siente especial.

Elputillanumberone's translation is correct but wordy:
         Haz que se sienta especial.

The correct translation is:
         Hazlo/hazla sentirse especial.


----------



## jacinta

Please note that I am not responding to the original post but to the discussion that has come of it.  I am so thrilled to have this interchange of languages available to me.  What saddens me is that people seem to never learn the gentile and polite manner of discussion.  I've seen this happen on many chatboards and I end up leaving.  Please understand that there are so many countries in the world and that language is constantly changing.  What is believed to be right in one place may not be in another.  What doesn't change is our pride and dignity, to which we are all entitled.  Derogatory remarks have no place here.  Please think before posting.


----------



## Edher

I applaud your comment, Jacinta. Diplomacy is the essence of order.


----------



## funnydeal

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Edher y Jacinta.

Diplomacia y tolerancia.


----------



## Gabriel

Asi mande esto a su amigo.--- NO
So send this to your friend.
"Así que manda/mande/mándale/mándele/envía/envíe/envíale/envíele esto a tu/su amigo". Si tuviera que elgir una opción sin más información que la suministrada, me quedaría con:
"Así que envíale esto a tu amigo"

Hagale se siente especial--- NO
Make him feel special
"Haz/Haga que se sienta especial" / "Hazlo/Hágalo sentirse especial". En este caso eligiría "Haz que se sienta especial", e incluso "Haz que sienta que es especial" (Make him feel he is special)


----------



## el_novato

Gabriel is right in the spanis expression.

This is forum friendly, "elputillanumberone" is out of context.  (His nick is in Mexico a no nice nick).  Well, we are here for to help us to an a others.  I went one time to Chetumal, Chetumal is close to Belice.  I met gently, culture and friendly people from that country; but there are all kind of the people in this world.

Greetings.



			
				funnydeal said:
			
		

> Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Edher y Jacinta.
> 
> Diplomacia y tolerancia.






			
				elputillanumberone said:
			
		

> hello man,
> 
> No, it is not the correct way to say it. It seems you have learnt Spanish from Mexico, it should be this way then:
> 
> Asi mande esto a su amigo. (it could be fine, but I would need the complete sentence. It could mean another thing)
> Manda/e de esta manera esto a su amigo
> So send this to your friend.
> 
> Hagale se siente especial
> Haga que se sienta especial
> Haz que se sienta especial
> Make him feel special


----------



## lluvia

I HAD POSTED THIS QUESTION WHEN I WAS ONLY A GUEST OF THE FORUM
AND I WAS REALLY HURT TO GET SOME STRONG REPLIES.
SOMEDAY OR THE OTHER ONE MUST HAD BEEN A STUDENT AND HAD MADE MISTAKES.
AND ISN'T THIS FORUM OUT HERE TO HELP US SPANISH LANGUAGE LOVERS TO LEARN THE LANGUAGE IN A BETTER WAY.
AGAIN LOTS OF THANKS TO  mkellogg FOR FORMING THIS FORUM.THIS FORUM IS A GREAT HELP TO ME.
MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

To all Mexican and South American members of the forum, I would like to assure that individual as impolite and ignorant as "el*******numberone" do not represent all Spaniards (by the way, his nick is also extremely rude in Spain). 

I believe we all understand the richness of our language and the variations it has experienced through the last centuries, during which Spanish has evolved in different directions in different countries and regions. For that very reason, forums like this one are essential for Spanish speakers to comment the differences on our speeches and agree on which forms or language are correct for all Spanish speakers, which are correct in a particular country or region and which are incorrect for all of us.

I would like to encourage Lluvia to keep on posting questions, as her Spanish is already quite good and she also helps us to improve our knowledge on both languages.

Taking up again her question, I believe that all the proposed translations similar to "Así que envíe/mande esto a su amigo", with all the possible alternatives that have been suggested, are absolutely correct.

As for "Make him feel special", I think that the translations that would be valid in all Spanish speaking countries would be:

"Haz/haga que (él) se sienta especial"

The verbal forms
"Hazlo que se sienta especial"
and 
"Hágalo que se sienta especial"
are probably correct in Latin America, but they are incorrect in Spain, where you would be making a quite common mistake called "loísmo". Therefore, if you are speaking/writing to people in South America, this would be fine as other forum members have said so. 

However, if you are speaking/writing to people in Spain you can only use
"Hazle/hágale que se sienta especial".

And finally, if you intend to speak/write to any Spanish speaker, I would suggest that you used "Haz/haga que (él) se sienta especial", as I believe this is correct for all of us.


----------



## el_novato

Uppps !!!  El "putilla" es de Bilbao, bueno, de paso conocieron a la gente bonita de Belice.

Saludos desde MEXICO.


----------



## Gabriel

LadyBalckeny,

Now that you said it, I actually think that "hazlo", with the "lo" meaning "a él" is incorrect even in Latin America. It is true that we use "hazlo" a lot in place of "hazle", but that not makes it correct. We also use a lot things like "si yo sería tú" (the potential in place of the subjunctive) and "pinso de qué" (dequeísmo), and that does not make it correct either. So I stand corrected. It should be "hazle / hágale"

However, what I feel uncomfortable with is the "que se sienta" after the "Hazle". Don't know why, but it sounds too untatural to me. Is this really correct? 
What I find natural is "Hazle sentirse especial", with the verb in infinitive. Other examples: Hazle sentir el rigor de la lay, hazle repetir el ejercicio, hazle verse bonito, etc... Is this incorrect?

Note: I am intentionally avoiding commenting on what "elputillanumberone" said. It just do not deserve our time. Publicity is what this people look for. Don't give them it.


----------



## bofico

"Why can't we all just get along?"
(famous quote from Rodney King on the second afternoon of rioting in L.A. after a jury exonerated policemen who had delivered him 56 blows with a billyclub while an anonymous citizen videotaped the beating).


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Gabriel, you are quite right about the publicity, I was just indignated.

I believe that "Hazle/hágale que se sienta especial" is correct, but I agree with you that the speech flows in a nicer way saying: "Hazle/hágale sentirse especial". Isn't our language rich?

Regards,

Lady B.


----------



## toniga

Asi mande esto a su amigo.---
the way it is written could also mean 

"Even if you send this to your friend," which would be the first part of the whole sentence (subjunctive?):" he would not be happy / he would not accept it / it would not be right"

Asi mande ésto a su amigo.---, no lo hará feliz / (él)no lo aceptará / no será correcto


----------



## bofico

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Gabriel, you are quite right about the publicity, I was just indignated.
> 
> I hate to be an ass about it, but there's no such word as "indignated". Let's try "indignant". Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gabriel

Corrections are always welcome. They help us improve.

So would you say "I feel indignant" for "me siento indignado/a"?


----------



## bofico

Gabriel said:
			
		

> Corrections are always welcome. They help us improve.
> 
> So would you say "I feel indignant" for "me siento indignado/a"?



either 

"I feel indignant"

or

"I am indignant."


----------



## Gabriel

Thanks, yet another question:

In Spanih "ser indigno" and "estar indignado" are two completely different things. The first one would be to have no dignity and the last one is to be angry or feel offended. Would you use "indignant" in both cases?


----------



## el_novato

Muy buena observación Gabriel.



			
				Gabriel said:
			
		

> Thanks, yet another question:
> 
> In Spanih "ser indigno" and "estar indignado" are two completely different things. The first one would be to have no dignity and the last one is to be angry or feel offended. Would you use "indignant" in both cases?


----------



## bofico

Gabriel said:
			
		

> Thanks, yet another question:
> 
> In Spanih "ser indigno" and "estar indignado" are two completely different things. The first one would be to have no dignity and the last one is to be angry or feel offended. Would you use "indignant" in both cases?



No way, man.

"ser indigno" means

"to be undignified"

"estar indignado" means 

"to be indignant"


----------



## David

Gabriel, yo no traduciría indigno no como undignified, sino unworthy. Echar mentiras sobre el record militar du su contrincante sería indigno del presidente de una democracia. Una calumnia de esa índole sería digno de una protesta vigorosa.

To tell lies about the military record of one's opponent would be [/U]unworthy of the president of a democracy.
Por supuesto, va sin decir que el ejemplo no tiene ni nombre ni apellido.


----------



## Gabriel

Bofico and David, thanks.

Just one minor comment:
"Una calumnia de esa índole sería dign*o* de una protesta vigorosa" Una calumnia es digna (all femenine)


----------



## bofico

David said:
			
		

> Gabriel, yo no traduciría indigno no como undignified, sino unworthy. Echar mentiras sobre el record militar du su contrincante sería indigno del presidente de una democracia. Una calumnia de esa índole sería digno de una protesta vigorosa.
> 
> To tell lies about the military record of one's opponent would be [/U]unworthy of the president of a democracy.
> Por supuesto, va sin decir que el ejemplo no tiene ni nombre ni apellido.





Dave,

Sorry, but I beg to differ: the more I think about it, "undignified" sounds better even in your example above.


----------



## JitterJive

Will someone please explain why _que_ is used in this sentence?
_Asi *que* envie esto a su amigo._
I have checked my grammar book for examples of the imperative and for instances where giving orders, advice or instructions, it seems that _Así envie esto a su amigo._ would be correct.

Is it that the introduction of _así_ necessitates the use of _que_?  In other words, _así que + subjuntive_?  But then again, that construction would not necessarily be a command.

Also, if _así_ had not been used as in...
_Envie esto a su amigo._ ... would that be correct?

The only imperative construction that I could find that used _que_ was in the following example.

_¡Que se vayan!_ Let them go.

However, this construction seems rather differnt than the one given in the original post since it is using a passive voice 3rd person construction.

Thank you in advance for any insight that you can give me on this matter.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

As Gabriel said, all corrections are welcome. By the way, his last question is quite interesting."Estar indignado", as bofico told us, would be "*to be/feel indignant*". About "Ser indigno" I believe you may say " *to be unworthy (of sth)*" or "*to be despicable*".I doubt whether "*despicable*" applies only to objects or also to persons.

Is that correct? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gabriel

The construction is "Así que", not "que + imerative".

Not necesarily will "Así que" be followed by subjunctive or imperative. In fact, in "Así que envíe esto a su amigo" envíe is imperative, not subjunctiveNote that these conjugations match for "usted": Envíe useted esto (imperative). Que usted envíe esto no significa que lo vaya a pagar (subjuntivo).

Examples:
¿Así que te vas? So you are leaving?
Así que le dije que no. So I told him no.
Así que le diré que no. So I'll tell him no.
Así que dile que no. So tell him no.

"Así que" is a conjuction typically used to link a sentence with the previous one in a cause-effect fashion, like "entonces", "por lo tanto", "por ello", "so", "thereafter", "then"

Pienso que su oferta no me es conveniente. Así que la rechazaré.
I think his offer is not convenient to me. So I will reject it.

A su amigo le gustan estas cosas. Así que envíele esto a su amigo (yes, I would say "envíele esto" rather than "envíe esto")

Your friend likes this things. So send this to your friend.


----------



## JitterJive

Gabriel,

Entendido.  Muchismo gracias.

The light went on and now I understand.  I was translating _así_ by itself as _so_ (which was wrong).  Así que = so


----------



## valerie

I found another definition of 'así que' in the dictionary:

*4  (= en cuanto)
así que (+ SUBJUN)
así que pasen unos años todo se olvidará in a few years everything will be forgotten * 

I had never heard nor read this use. Can spanish speaker confirm to me if this is used at all?


----------



## bofico

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> As Gabriel said, all corrections are welcome. By the way, his last question is quite interesting."Estar indignado", as bofico told us, would be "*to be/feel indignant*". About "Ser indigno" I believe you may say " *to be unworthy (of sth)*" or "*to be despicable*".I doubt whether "*despicable*" applies only to objects or also to persons.
> 
> Is that correct? Thanks in advance.



No. "To be despicable" doesn't work for "Ser indigno" at all.


----------



## JitterJive

Valerie,


> 4 (= en cuanto)
> así que (+ SUBJUN)
> _así que pasen unos años todo se olvidará_ in a few years everything will be forgotten


en cuanto = así que = as soon as

To translate the above sentence another way...
As soon as a few years pass, everything will be forgotten.

The subjunctive is used because the antecedent refers to an indefinte period of time in the future.  Here is another example...

Te llamaré así que lo sepa.  _I'll call you as soon as I know_

I'm not a native speaker of Spanish but this construction is quite common in English.


----------



## Gabriel

JitterJive said:
			
		

> Gabriel,
> 
> Entendido.  Muchismo gracias.
> 
> The light went on and now I understand.  I was translating _así_ by itself as _so_ (which was wrong).  Así que = so



Not so fast!

Así alone can be so in for example, "do this so" "hazlo así" (so in this case is not a conjunction)

And it is "muchísimas gracias" (gracias is plural and femenine)

Anyway, you are welcome (De todas formas, de nada)


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Thank you for the clarification, Bofico.


----------



## Yhair

Asi que escribire mi punto de vista
So I'll write my point of view

Ya que pasen algunos anos todo se olvidara   (mas usual)
Asi que pasen algunos anos todo se olvidara  (se entiende pero se olle incorrect)

I'll call you "as soon as" I know something
Te llamare "Tan pronto y" sepa algo      (Se escucha mejor)

no conozco mucho en definiciones de gramatica pero es la manera 
en que se usa mas correctamente  entendiendo que puede haber variaciones
dependiendo del pais y la cultura 

Es solo mi entendimiento del espanol como mi primer idioma
I wouldn't try to look good on someone  else"s  mistakes


----------



## Scottie1450

As a non Spanish speaker I probably do not belong here at all but...    it does truely amaze me how anal we can become in our interpretation and use of our our own language.  Us Brits are perhaps the worst in this with our acceptance or otherwise of the use of our native tongue by our American cousins.

Language is surely a growing thing and it's development comes from the street.  This is surely one of the factors holding back the French language where their is a stuborn resistance to new words and phrases hence the I believe regretable use of some English phrases such as "le weekend", yuck!

Reading this thread it seems some members would do well to look at their own use of what is clearly not their first language before rushing to critisise others.  Many of us still struggle to master our own language, perhaps we should be a little more tolerant of others for whom the language is their second if not third, forth or more.  As a typically ignorant Englishman I am ashamed to say that my grasp of language is limited to pidgeon French and just a few words of Spanish (_castellano)_, German, Italian and a VERY few others.  Yet when I visit these countries I am always welcomed and the locals seem delighted that I at least make an attempt to communicate however poor my grammar and pronunciation and here we find the nub - communication.  Language is all about communication surely.  The more sophisticated the language the better the communication perhaps but it has to start somewhere.  Even LadyBlakeney's use of English, although eminently understandable, even eloquent is not grammatically perfect, sorry M'lady.  :-(

Incidentally talk about Latin (South?)America and Mexico would I not be right in thinking that there are at least three distinctive languages used commonly in Spain or are Catalan and Basque not concidered Spanish (_español)_ or "castellano"?  Now I've even confused myself.

My appologies in advance for any poor spelling and typograpgical errors, I was even tempted to use a Spanish phrase Mi Casa su Casa but thought better of it in such informed company 

If it were not concidered rude I would be happy to attempt some correction of the English I have seen here.  All in this interests of improving usage NOT trying prove anything.

Regards


----------

